# The Sunday Funnies!



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2020)

Makes me miss my old " Fanner 50 " cap gun .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 1, 2020)

Those are awesome Ray!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Nov 1, 2020)

I really liked the one with the dogs and turning the clocks back. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2020)

LOL! Thanks for the chuckles.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 1, 2020)

Great laughs.  Thanks, I also liked the dogs with the clocks being turned back.


----------



## Hank R (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 468894
> 
> View attachment 468895
> 
> ...



The dog joke is soooo true, and that Halloween costume is one of the best I've see.  But the cap pistol........it's been decades since I've even seen a picture of one, let alone a real one.   And yes, I really could SMELL that pic.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 468912
> 
> View attachment 468913
> 
> ...



That German shepherd is a perfect rendition of a person's actions, it's hilarious!! 
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 469051



Ha Ha.  A perfect example of "distracted driving"
Gary


----------

